# A few BMQ questions, looking for non-biased opinions/anwers



## static void (5 Apr 2005)

I am looking for answers for a few questions and specifically chose this board over the recruiting office because for some of my questions I want more of an unbiaest (sp?) answer.  I have not officially been accepted (applying for reserves), but have CFAT, and interview appointments set.  

My first problem is food.  I have a high metabolism and am questioning if I will be able to stand 3 meals a day with (as I understand) very limited time to eat them.  Is their a way to get more time to eat or extra food between meals (besides unacceptable methods)?  

My other dilemma is if I want summer BMQ or weekend BMQ.  If I do it during the summer it will be done faster and all at once.  If I go with weekend, I get rest and food in-between.  I'm looking for comments/suggestions on this dilemma.  (Now I might have a slight problem with weekend BMQ because it appears that weekend BMQ starts this Friday and I'm not in yet).  

Now the only other thing I need is clarification.  Is reserve BMQ 20 days and reserve SQ 20 days and the 10 weeks for reg. force members?  Or have I got my numbers wrong.  Also where can I find information on MOC (Field Engineer) (like how long it takes, where it takes place etc.).  

Also any over all summary on what reserve BMQ and SQ is like would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## JimmyPeeOn (5 Apr 2005)

You usually have a lot of time @ dinner.


----------



## Bob the builder (5 Apr 2005)

It sounds like you are saying that eating 3 meals a day will starve you. Is that true?  Because you can eat as much as you want during those 3 meals a day, and by the second day you will be able to eat faster, just because you are hungry.

BMQ , SQ and BIQ are all a month long. (about 4 weeks long)


----------



## patrick666 (5 Apr 2005)

Yup, from what I hear you are fed pretty friggin' well. I wouldn't worry about it too much. 

Cheers


----------



## armyrules (5 Apr 2005)

Exactly what Patrick says and I've heard that the food isn't half bad
good luck


----------



## medic2ic (5 Apr 2005)

I doubt you'll have a problem with meals.... although you have to eat quick... its not so bad that you can't get seconds most of the time. I know with courses my unit has ran, you get like 45-60minutes for meals, but then thats my unit and we're a Service Battalion, so I guess we don't have much to hurry for. Even my basic was ran by an artillery unit, and they gave us lots of time. 

As for trade information, you can go on the DND website in the career section, there is lots of info in there. Although, as for course timings and lengths, that info you'll have to get from others on the forum, for reserves, that info isn't published as readily on the civilian net as the reg force stuff is.

If getting enough to eat is your biggest concern for your basic... you'll have no problems...


----------



## armyrules (5 Apr 2005)

medic2ic said:
			
		

> If getting enough to eat is your biggest concern for your basic... you'll have no problems...


    I think that sums it up perfectly well done


----------



## static void (5 Apr 2005)

Ok, thanks for the info on the food part.  I had talk to a person who was in the reserves for a few years and he said that he ended up with about 5-10 minutes to eat, and one kid on his BMQ ended up having to go to the hospital due to under nourishment.  Now this was around 5 years ago, so the CF has probably changed since then.  

Now really the only other thing I need is info on course length.  I've already been to the DND web site, and found no info on course length.  

Bob the builder you said that they are 4 weeks each (I'm assuming and not in total because that is ridiculously shot).  Yet info on the Official Army site http://www.army.forces.gc.ca/lf/English/11_3_1_1.asp it states that â Å“Basic is 20 hard training days, a physically and mentally demanding time spent mostly in the field (under canvas).â ? And â Å“Next comes 20 more days of Soldier Qualifying Training (SQ Reserve),â ?
So qualification on the lengths would be appreciated.  

Thanks


----------



## chrisf (5 Apr 2005)

As far as the food goes, yes, somtimes your whole course will be given a very short amount of time to eat, 5-10 minutes, but believe it or not, it's not impossible, in fact, it's quite doable (One of the most impressive times I've seen was breakfest, we were given 10 minutes, however, the first weapons sentry was slow getting back to the building we were staying in, as such, the second weapons sentry had 3 minutes in which to eat... after cramming in the food in what must have been record breaking time, he had more then a minute left to enjoy his coffee...).  Basically, you learn to eat fast... usually, meals are anywhere from 20-60 minutes though... in my own experience, the most common was the intructor saying "When I'm done, you're done"... which is more then reasonable, as they're served after all the troops have been served.

If somone went to the hospital because of undernourishment, I'd be willing to guess it was their own fault, probably simply not eating enough, believe me, food is not a concern, you will have enough time to eat.


----------



## Paish (5 Apr 2005)

Just a Sig Op said:
			
		

> As far as the food goes, yes, somtimes your whole course will be given a very short amount of time to eat, 5-10 minutes, but believe it or not, it's not impossible, in fact, it's quite doable (One of the most impressive times I've seen was breakfest, we were given 10 minutes,



Yes i agree it is quite doable, when i was staff at penhold cadet training center i was able to take a meal in 5 minutes (breakfast) before my morning shift.


----------



## Bob the builder (6 Apr 2005)

static void said:
			
		

> Ok, thanks for the info on the food part.   I had talk to a person who was in the reserves for a few years and he said that he ended up with about 5-10 minutes to eat, and one kid on his BMQ ended up having to go to the hospital due to under nourishment.   Now this was around 5 years ago, so the CF has probably changed since then.
> 
> Now really the only other thing I need is info on course length.   IâÃ‚ Ã‚â„¢ve already been to the DND web site, and found no info on course length.
> 
> ...



Il post my exact dates.

SQ (R) : 30 Jun 05 - 27 JUL 05

BIQ (R) : 1 AUG 05 - 26 AUG 05

(those are exact dates of two of the courses being run this summer )  BMQ is about the same time


----------



## Bull_STR (7 Apr 2005)

Bob the builder said:
			
		

> Il post my exact dates.
> 
> SQ (R) : 30 Jun 05 - 27 JUL 05
> 
> ...


That means that I maybe heading right off to SQ after BMQ Cause my BMQ ends on June 17.  Ohh my I hope that is the case for sure.  That will mean I will be done all the first stuff befoer summer is over then they will be sending me to Borden.  Where I will have to wait in PRETC until next June for my sig op course (from what I have read of the dates for sig op) so My family will be able to be moved to Borden before they ship me off to Kingston for the Sig Op Training.  Sorry guys if I do not know all the Military Abbreviations yet.

I wish I had found this site a year a go.


----------

